# أقوال وحكم جميلة



## samer12 (14 يوليو 2007)

النجاح سلم لا تستطيع تسلقه ويداك في جيبك 


- من يحاول يمسك الشمعة من شعلتها .. يحرق يده . 


- العواصف الشديدة تحطم الأشجار الضخمة ..ولكنها لا تؤثر في العيدان الخضراء التي تنحني لها. 


- قد تنسى من شاركك الضحك ..لكن لا تنسى من شاركك البكاء . 


- احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة .. 


- إن الناس لا يخططون من أجل الفشل ... ولكنهم يفشلون فقط في التخطيط . 


- لا تكن حلوا فتؤكل .. ولا تكن مرا فتلفظ. 


- لو رأينا أنفسنا كما يراها الأخرون لما تحدثنا لهم لحظة . 


- الإبتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف.. 


- الذين يقاومون النار بالنار ..يحصلون عادة على الرماد. 


- الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج فقط .. لكنها تصقل الحديد. 


- العاقل من يضع قارباً يعبر به النهر.. 

بدلاً من أن يبني حوائط حول نفسه تحميه من فيضانه. 


- تعلم قول لا أدري .. فإنك إن قلت لا أدري علموك حتى تدري ... 

وإن قلت أدري سألوك حتى لا تدري . 


- ضعف الحائط .. يغري اللصوص . 


- من يفقد ثروة يفقد كثيراً ..ومن يفقد صديقاً يفقد أكثر .. ومن يفقد الشجاعة يفقد كل شئ . 


- أبتعد قليلاً من الرجل الغضوب .. أما الصامت فابتعد عنه إلى الأبد . 


- من ينل ينسى ... أما الذي يريد فيفكر طويلاً . 


- لا تفكر في المفقود .. حتى لا تفقد الموجود .


- إذا شاورت العاقل صار عقله لك . 


- متى أحسنت يقسيم وقتك ...كان يومك كصندوق يتسع لأشياء كثيرة . 


- الكلمة الطيبة ليست سهماً ... لكنها تخرق القلب  ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*

ميرسى يا سامر وفعلا" دى مقولات جميله محتاجه للتأمل .............أشكرك وربنا معاك .


----------



## sant felopateer (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*

ميرسى جدا يا سامر على الموضوع الجميل ده و اكتر حكمة عجبتنى
- متى أحسنت يقسيم وقتك ...كان يومك كصندوق يتسع لأشياء كثيرة .
فعلا حكمة مؤثرة و جميلة و اشكرك على تعبك


----------



## استفانوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*

*نعم كلمات جدا  جميلة 
الرب يباركك نطلب المزيد​*


----------



## thelife.pro (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*

شكرا على الحكم الرائعة 

الرب يعوض تعبك ومحبتك​


----------



## samer12 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*

  شكرا على مروركم الجميل ربنا يباركم


----------



## oesi no (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## samer12 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*

  شكرا لمروك oesi_no ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*



samer12 قال:


> النجاح سلم لا تستطيع تسلقه ويداك في جيبك ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

كلمات فوق الرئعه 
ربنا عوضك


----------



## samer12 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*

  شكرا لمرورك الجميل  twety ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Princess (30 أغسطس 2007)

*كلمات جميلة والاجمل أن تقرأها‏*

النجاح سلم لا تستطيع تسلقه ويداك في جيبك... ​ 
- من يحاول يمسك الشمعة من شعلتها .. يحرق يده . ​ 
- العواصف الشديدة تحطم الأشجار الضخمة ..ولكنها لا تؤثر في العيدان الخضراء التي تنحني لها. ​ 
- قد تنسى من شاركك الضحك ..لكن لا تنسى من شاركك البكاء . ​ 
- احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة .. ​ 
- إن الناس لا يخططون من أجل الفشل ... ولكنهم يفشلون فقط في التخطيط ​ 
- لا تكن حلوا فتؤكل .. ولا تكن مرا فتلفظ. ​ 
- لو رأينا أنفسنا كما يراها الأخرون لما تحدثنا لهم لحظة . ​ 
- الإبتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف.. ​ 
- الذين يقاومون النار بالنار ..يحصلون عادة على الرماد. ​ 
- الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج فقط .. لكنها تصقل الحديد. 
- العاقل من يضع قارباً يعبر به النهر.. 
بدلاً من أن يبني حوائط حول نفسه تحميه من فيضانه. ​ 
- تعلم قول لا أدري .. فإنك إن قلت لا أدري علموك حتى تدري ... 
وإن قلت أدري سألوك حتى لا تدري . ​ 
- ضعف الحائط .. يغري اللصوص . ​ 
- من يفقد ثروة يفقد كثيراً ..ومن يفقد صديقاً يفقد أكثر .. ومن يفقد الشجاعة يفقد كل شئ . ​ 
- أبتعد قليلاً من الرجل الغضوب .. أما الصامت فابتعد عنه إلى الأبد . ​ 
- من ينل ينسى ... أما الذي يريد فيفكر طويلاً . ​ 
- لا تفكر في المفقود .. حتى لا تفقد الموجود . ​ 
- إذا شاورت العاقل صار عقله لك . ​ 
- متى أحسنت بتقسيم وقتك ...كان يومك كصندوق يتسع لأشياء كثيرة . ​ 
- وأخيراً : ​ 
الكلمة الطيبة ليست سهماً ... لكنها تخرق القلب​ 
:t31::t31::t31:​


----------



## سارة123 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلمات جميلة والاجمل أن تقرأها‏*

*كلمات جميلة فعلا اخي ’’الكلمة الطيبة ليست سهماً ... لكنها تخرق القلب’’ يسلمو الايدين اللي جمعوهم وباركك اللرب​*


----------



## sara2003 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*

*اجمل كلام قراتة و فعلا يمس الاحسيس وموجو د فعلا فينا مرسى علي كلامك الجميل المؤثر
*


----------



## samer12 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أقوال وحكم جميلة*



sara2003 قال:


> *اجمل كلام قراتة و فعلا يمس الاحسيس وموجو د فعلا فينا مرسى علي كلامك الجميل المؤثر
> *


 شكراً على الرد الجميل ربنا يباركك سارة​


----------



## michle (11 يناير 2008)

*كلمات رائعه والأروع أن تقرأها*

*

-النجاح سلم لا تستطيع تسلقه ويداك 
فيجيبك



من يحاول يمسك الشمعة من شعلتها .. يحرق 
يده



العواصف الشديدة تحطم الأشجار الضخمة 
..ولكنها لا تؤثر في العيدان
الخضراء التي تنحني لها



قد تنسى من شاركك الضحك ..لكن لا تنسى من 
شاركك البكاء



احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة 



إن الناس لا يخططون من أجل الفشل ... 
ولكنهم يفشلون فقط في التخطيط



لا تكن حلوا فتؤكل .. ولا تكن مرا فتلفظ



لو رأينا أنفسنا كما يراها الأخرون لما 
تحدثنا لهم لحظة



الإبتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف



الذين يقاومون النار بالنار ..يحصلون 
عادة على الرماد



الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج فقط .. 
لكنها تصقل الحديد



العاقل من يضع قارباً يعبر به النهر..

بدلاً من أن يبني حوائط حول نفسه تحميه 
من فيضانه





تعلم قول لا أدري .. فإنك إن قلت لا أدري 
علموك حتى تدري ...

وإن قلت أدري سألوك حتى لا تدري 



ضعف الحائط .. يغري اللصوص



من يفقد ثروة يفقد كثيراً ..ومن يفقد 
صديقاً يفقد أكثر .. ومن يفقد
الشجاعة يفقد كل شئ 



أبتعد قليلاً من الرجل الغضوب .. 
أماالصامت فابتعد عنه إلى الأبد



من ينل ينسى ... أما الذي يريد 
فيفكرطويلاً



لا تفكر في المفقود .. حتى لا تفقد 
الموجود 



إذاشاورت العاقل صار عقله لك 



متى أحسنت بتقسيم وقتك ...كان يومك 
كصندوق يتسع لأشياء كثيرة



وأخير



الكلمة الطيبة ليست سهماً ... لكنها تخرق 

القلب *​


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمات رائعه والأروع أن تقرأها*

جمييييييييييل جدا
وكلمات رووووعه بجد
كلهم اجمل من بعض
وياريت كل واحد شايف تقصير فى حاجه
تشجع ويقويها
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمات رائعه والأروع أن تقرأها*

لا تفكر في المفقود .. حتى لا تفقد 
الموجود 

جميييييييله جدا المقوله دى ....كتييييير نقعد نفكر فى خساارتنا لشىء او لشخص وبتفكيرنا ده الغير مجدى بيضيع اللى فى ايدينا واحيانا بيكون اهم من اللى راح ......ميرررسى على الكلام الحلو ده وربنا يباركك .


----------



## assyrian girl (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمات رائعه والأروع أن تقرأها*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

*النجاح سلم لا تستطيع تسلقه ويداك 
في جيبك



من يحاول يمسك الشمعة من شعلتها .. يحرق 
يده



العواصف الشديدة تحطم الأشجار الضخمة 
..ولكنها لا تؤثر في العيدان
الخضراء التي تنحني لها



قد تنسى من شاركك الضحك ..لكن لا تنسى من 
شاركك البكاء



احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة 



إن الناس لا يخططون من أجل الفشل ... 
ولكنهم يفشلون فقط في التخطيط



لا تكن حلوا فتؤكل .. ولا تكن مرا فتلفظ



لو رأينا أنفسنا كما يراها الأخرون لما 
تحدثنا لهم لحظة



الإبتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف



الذين يقاومون النار بالنار ..يحصلون 
عادة على الرماد



الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج فقط .. 
لكنها تصقل الحديد



العاقل من يضع قارباً يعبر به النهر..

بدلاً من أن يبني حوائط حول نفسه تحميه 
من فيضانه





تعلم قول لا أدري .. فإنك إن قلت لا أدري 
علموك حتى تدري ...

وإن قلت أدري سألوك حتى لا تدري 



ضعف الحائط .. يغري اللصوص



من يفقد ثروة يفقد كثيراً ..ومن يفقد 
صديقاً يفقد أكثر .. ومن يفقد
الشجاعة يفقد كل شئ 



أبتعد قليلاً من الرجل الغضوب .. 
أماالصامت فابتعد عنه إلى الأبد



من ينل ينسى ... أما الذي يريد 
فيفكرطويلاً



لا تفكر في المفقود .. حتى لا تفقد 
الموجود 



إذاشاورت العاقل صار عقله لك 



متى أحسنت بتقسيم وقتك ...كان يومك 
كصندوق يتسع لأشياء كثيرة



وأخير



الكلمة الطيبة ليست سهماً ... لكنها تخرق 

القلب*​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

*
إذاشاورت العاقل صار عقله لك 


كلام  رائع

شكرا  لك  اخي  ميكل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

كلمات رااااااائعه يا مايكل 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*



> متى أحسنت بتقسيم وقتك ...كان يومك
> كصندوق يتسع لأشياء كثيرة



كلام جميل يا مايكل

شكرااااااا ليك​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*



> الكلمة الطيبة ليست سهماً ... لكنها تخرق القلب


 
*شكرا" حبيبي مايكل
على الكلام النابع من القلب
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*


----------



## *malk (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

*



قد تنسى من شاركك الضحك ..لكن لا تنسى من 
شاركك البكاء

أنقر للتوسيع...

*جميل اوى يامايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

*مرسي امجد وكوكو وكاندي وكليم وفراشه وكيكي علي مرورك الجميل



وربنا يبارك حياتكم


​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*


----------



## mero_engel (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*وانا في نظري شيفاها حكم*
*ميرسي يا مايكل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

*مرسي دووونا وميرووو علي مروركم الجميل



وربنا يباركم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*



> *لا تفكر في المفقود .. حتى لا تفقد
> الموجود *


 
كلمات رائعه يا مايكل
تسلم ايدك يا باشا
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## sosana (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

حكم غااااااااية في الجمال يا مايكل
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الروعة ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

*مرسي نوووفا وسوسانا علي مروركم الجميل



وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

*الله الله الله *
*منتهى الروعة والجمال ها الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*ميرسى خاااااااااالص*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والاروع ان تقرائها*

*مرسي جوجو علي مرورك الجميل 



وربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (29 مايو 2009)

*كلمات رائعة والاروع أن تعمل بمقتضاها*

*          كلمات رائعة والاروع أن تعمل بمقتضاها

النجاح سلم لا تستطيع تسلقه ويداك في جيبك...

من يحاول يمسك الشمعة من شعلتها .. 
يحرق يده .

العواصف الشديدة تحطم الأشجار الضخمة ..
ولكنها لا تؤثر في العيدان الخضراء التي تنحني لها.

قد تنسى من شاركك الضحك ..
لكن لا تنسى من شاركك البكاء .

احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة ..

إن الناس لا يخططون من أجل الفشل ... 
ولكنهم يفشلون فقط في التخطيط .

لا تكن حلوا فتؤكل .. 
ولا تكن مرا فتلفظ.

لو رأينا أنفسنا كما يراها الأخرون لما تحدثنا لهم لحظة .

الإبتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف..

الذين يقاومون النار بالنار ..
يحصلون عادة على الرماد.

الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج فقط .. 
لكنها تصقل الحديد.

العاقل من يضع قارباً يعبر به النهر..
بدلاً من أن يبني حوائط حول نفسه تحميه من فيضانه.

تعلم قول لا أدري فإنك إن قلت لا أدري علموك حتى تدري ...
وإن قلت أدري سألوك حتى لا تدري .

ضعف الحائط .. 
يغري اللصوص .

من يفقد ثروة يفقد كثيراً ..
ومن يفقد صديقاً يفقد أكثر .. 
ومن يفقد الشجاعة يفقد كل شئ 

أبتعد قليلاً من الرجل الغضوب .. 
أما الصامت فابتعد عنه إلى الأبد .

من ينل ينسى ... 
أما الذي يريد فيفكر طويلاً .

لا تفكر في المفقود .. 
حتى لا تفقد الموجود .

إذا شاورت العاقل صار عقله لك .

متى أحسنت بقسيم وقتك ...
كان يومك كصندوق يتسع لأشياء كثيرة .

الكلمة الطيبة ليست سهماً ... 
لكنها تخرق القلب


منقوووووووووووووول     ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة والاروع أن تعمل بمقتضاها*



> *العواصف الشديدة تحطم الأشجار الضخمة ..
> ولكنها لا تؤثر في العيدان الخضراء التي تنحني لها.
> ​*


*جميلة قووووي الاقوال وبالاخص الجملة دي

مرسيي يا سيمون يا قمر​*


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة والاروع أن تعمل بمقتضاها*



> العواصف الشديدة تحطم الأشجار الضخمة ..
> ولكنها لا تؤثر في العيدان الخضراء التي تنحني لها.



كلام جميل اووووووووووووووووى يا سيمون 

شكرااااااااااااااا حبيبتى 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة والاروع أن تعمل بمقتضاها*

*
من يفقد ثروة يفقد كثيراً ..
ومن يفقد صديقاً يفقد أكثر .. 
ومن يفقد الشجاعة يفقد كل شئ 

*

موضوع رائع جداااا يا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة والاروع أن تعمل بمقتضاها*

موضوع جميل يا سيمون 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة والاروع أن تعمل بمقتضاها*




> متى أحسنت بقسيم وقتك ...
> كان يومك كصندوق يتسع لأشياء كثيرة .
> 
> الكلمة الطيبة ليست سهماً ...
> لكنها تخرق القلب


​
*مبرسى حبيبتى اقوال جميلة
ربنا بفرح قلبك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة والاروع أن تعمل بمقتضاها*

الف شكر للموضوع الرائع يا سيمو



ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والأروع أن تقرأها*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والأروع أن تقرأها*

*ايه الكلام الحلو ده

انا محتارة مش عارفة اقتبس ايه ولا ايه

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كلمات رائعه والأروع أن تقرأها*

*شكـــــرا جــدا
كلمات رووووووعه

أم النور الغاليه

معـــــــــــــــــاكم​*


----------

